# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Dita Ndërkombëtare e Muzeve

## sirena_adria

*Komuniteti i muzeve në mbarë botën shënon sot Ditën Ndërkombëtare të Muzeut.*

Dita Ndërkombëtare e Muzeut u jep mundësinë profesionistëve të muzeve të takojnë njerëz dhe t’i informojnë ata rreth sfidave me të cilat përballen muzetë.

*Çdo vit, muzetë nga e gjithë bota janë të ftuar të marrin pjesë në Ditën Ndërkombëtare të Muzeut për të promovuar rolin e muzeve në të gjithë botën, duke krijuar veprimtari unike, falas dhe argëtuese rreth një teme që diskutohet në mënyrë specifike për këtë ditë të veçantë.
*
Këshilli Ndërkombëtar i Muzeve ka themeluar këtë ditë në vitin 1977 për të rritur vetëdijen e publikut për rolin e muzeve në zhvillimin e shoqërisë.


 / KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/trashegimia...tare-e-muzeut/

----------

